# difference between 03 and 04 Sentras



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

Whats the difference between the 03 and 04 sentra spec v's? i noe that the nose is different and thats about it. Would u guys prefer an 03 or 04 model if u had to choose?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The entire front end (bumper, grill, headlights, foglights, hood, fenders), the rear bumper, the tail lights, the headunit, the gauges, the wheels, and I think that's about it

I would take an 03, I hate the way the 04s look


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i would take the 04 tail lights tho


----------



## Ohfour_SpecV (May 8, 2004)

Along with all those changes... all the gauges, radio, heater/ac instrument are all the same color as the car. Not sure if its like that in 03's and not sure if every color is like that.


----------



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

hrmm interesting.only thing is there is no freaking body kit for an 04 nd that looks good on it. wat would u pick if u had to buy either 1?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if I HAD to buy a spec V, I'd get an 03. however, before I looked into getting one, I'd be looking at the many better options out there.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if I HAD to buy a spec V, I'd get an 03. however, before I looked into getting one, I'd be looking at the many better options out there.


What better options?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'de buy an 04 for supposed improved mechanical quality, and then do what a dude on thie forum did, he put the 03 bumper on his 04. It looked great.

check it http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=54788&highlight=conversion


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

well couldnt i get a 2004 then just change that anoying grill?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

miamieclipse said:


> well couldnt i get a 2004 then just change that anoying grill?


No

Fitment is all wrong


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

miamieclipse said:


> well couldnt i get a 2004 then just change that anoying grill?


whole front end is different, hood fenders grill lights etc...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

miamieclipse said:


> What better options?


used DSM, new rsx-s, new srt-4, classic SE-R with SR20DET, etc.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> No
> 
> Fitment is all wrong


its been done
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=86197


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> No
> 
> Fitment is all wrong


yeah I have an 04 spec v and that damn grill....it's too big for a mesh kit because it's like 7 1/4" by something weird like 39" I've looked all over and all i've found that's not a do it yourself is a billet grill on www.specplace.com

I'll admit I bought my car at first because i liked the color and knew NIssan was good reliable cars...I was planning on getting some sentra eventually and saw a yellow one...I didn't even realize until I got into the car scene [about Nov of last year] That I had all that i have...pretty cool. I still like the 03 front end and plan on doing a sneaky in the middle of the night swap with my moms car...who has a yellow 03 ser

I love my car now and am really glad I got it


----------



## cali-titan (Dec 13, 2004)

*Tail lights from an 04 to an 02*

Seems like you guys know what you are talking about, but quick question, I have a SE-R 2002, but would like to change the Tail lights to the new style lights... I mean an SE-R 2004 tail light, so the problem is:
1) will the new lights fit the 2002 lights without moding.
2) best place to get it

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nissanforumBlakeT (Dec 10, 2004)

*difference*



bumrush said:


> Whats the difference between the 03 and 04 sentra spec v's? i noe that the nose is different and thats about it. Would u guys prefer an 03 or 04 model if u had to choose?



Everybody seems to be missing the fact that the 04's have the brembo brake kits and there are other things that are different on the inside too. I hate the front end of the 04 and would never own one because i don't have the skill to swap the front's so i'll stick with my 03


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the brembos are optional though, not standard.


----------



## nissanforumBlakeT (Dec 10, 2004)

*ok*



chimmike said:


> the brembos are optional though, not standard.


but not even offered on the 02-03's so not much but the general design are the same


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

yea, i got the 02 and if i knew about the nismo adds, i would have included that into my loan. 
the front end on the 03 and 04 look crappy. the grill on the 02's is way better, and now i have to figure out how to switch out my breaks from the stock smalls to the big brembos. 

Question, is their anything special that needs to be done in order to switch out the small breaks for the big brembos. 

also whats the difference between the brembos, and stillen, and the others etc


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NoTTaSIN said:


> yea, i got the 02 and if i knew about the nismo adds, i would have included that into my loan.
> the front end on the 03 and 04 look crappy. the grill on the 02's is way better, and now i have to figure out how to switch out my breaks from the stock smalls to the big brembos.
> 
> Question, is their anything special that needs to be done in order to switch out the small breaks for the big brembos.
> ...


the 02 and 03 were the same bumper  and NISMO costs an arm and a leg 
and why go brembo? if you are that serious about building a car, the Wilwood caliper is awesome and less expensive (i thought the brembos faded more than expected but this may have been due to cooling issues because it was a bigger rotor). with SS brake lines, Carbotech Bobcat (and especially Panther) pads and rotors your car will stop on a dime. if you are more serious, you could always go for the Wilwood but unless your planning on a serious FI setup, you probably arent gonna need it. Overall, I would start with SS lines if you havent yet, as the difference is comparable to ES motor mount inserts.


----------



## 96vteccd5 (May 9, 2004)

The 04 has better gear ratio for 1st & 2nd gear. So now you guys can stop lighting up your tires so bad.  My boy just swap trannys out of his 02. Big difference.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

96vteccd5 said:


> The 04 has better gear ratio for 1st & 2nd gear. So now you guys can stop lighting up your tires so bad.  My boy just swap trannys out of his 02. Big difference.



dammit, i just got a new tranny, in my 02, if i had the hook up, maybe they could have put the 04 in it. 

i have never heard of wilwood, i will have to remember dat.


----------

